# Sony FF mirrorless Lens - Spec Leaked



## Dylan777 (Sep 10, 2013)

I hope AF speed is 2-3 faster than current RX1 : : :

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/sony-goes-full-frame-mirrorless-first-lens-specs-leaked/#comments


----------

